# Help with new puppy, please!!



## LJones5 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi everyone! My husband and I are getting ready to welcome our new little girl next week and are SO excited! She will be about 7 1/2 weeks. I was just hoping for some tips, input, ANYTHING on a few things! Here goes:

-ANY tips on introducing the new pup to our cat would be wonderful! 

-When should we plan to take her to our vet for the first time? We are getting her from a breeder and she will have the typical shots up to that point, but not sure when she needs her next ones?

-Any input on what kind of dog bed we should get?? There are so many options! It's basically the last supply we need for her!

-Always looking for good toy suggestions! 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats, you will love her! 

We have dog beds all over the house - LOL! Any brand is fine. Just make sure the cover is washable. And don't put too much money into one in case you have a bed chewer or in case she tee tees on it a bit while potty training.

Regarding the vet, we just called ours, told them what shots she'd had and they told us when to come in. There is a set schedule but I can't remember what it is.

We don't have a cat but we do have an older dog. We just brought Sadie in & let them sniff each other. The older dog was mad & didn't like her much for a few months but now he just loves her. 

Whatever toy you get will end up destroyed. Don't spend too much. Eventually you'll want a Chuck It and some rubber chuck it balls. Sadie started eagerly chasing balls & Kong frisbees when she was about 8-9 months old. These dogs are incredible catchers!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

-ANY tips on introducing the new pup to our cat would be wonderful! 

Baby/Pet gates are a must. We have 2 cats - 8 yr old and 16 yr old. We made sure they had their space. Ruby was only allowed in 2 rooms of the house in the beginning so the cats have the rest. We got this gate so the cat could come and go as they pleased. - http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10957720

Also, don't force them to be together. It took about 6 months before my male cat was comfortable with Ruby. Ruby still chases him but he has learned she won't hurt him. The 16 yr old cat - different story...hasn't left under the bed much but getting better everyday[/color]

-When should we plan to take her to our vet for the first time? We are getting her from a breeder and she will have the typical shots up to that point, but not sure when she needs her next ones?

We picked up Ruby on a Friday from the breeder and went to the vet on Monday. You should go pretty quickly just to make sure everything is ok[/color]

-Any input on what kind of dog bed we should get?? There are so many options! It's basically the last supply we need for her!
Dog bed or crate? 

As for bed - don't buy anything expensive as they will destroy it in the beginning. Wait til they are older to get a decent one. As for crate - we got the Large 36" crate and I think it is still big for Ruby since she is on the small side.[/color]


-Always looking for good toy suggestions! 
Nylabones - all different types, highly recommend this one -http://www.amazon.com/Nylabone-Dura-Wishbone-Original-Flavor/dp/B0010P0YSW. They chew a ton. Ruby never destroyed a thing in our house because I kept so many different types of toys. I also got a lot of toys without the stuffing. If you get stuffed toys and they rip them up, just take the stuffing out and let them use it.[/color]

Enjoy the ride.....it is a challenging one at times but the work you do now will pay off tons in the long run. And how can you resist that sweet face [/color]


----------



## LJones5 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you guys so much!! It is so funny that your little ones are named Sadie and Ruby-- those were BOTH major finalists on our list!!!  We aren't 100% yet, but I think we'll be going with Penny.  

Thank you so much for the tips, this is so helpful. I definitely plan on buying that gate!! I had seen it awhile ago but hadn't gotten it yet, it's great to know that you've have a good experience with it!

Good to know we shouldn't be spending too much on a bed... I have to admit some of the ones I was looking at were on the pricey side! So I'm glad we don't necessarily have to go that route!  And those Nylabones look great... I will definitely be picking some up!

Thanks again!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Keep us posted and don't forget to post many pictures. Also, rest up now and get ready for many sleepless nights in the beginning. This forum is a lifesaver - we have all been in there at one point and I have learned so much as a first time dog owner and V owner.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! We are new vizsla owners too and here you can just find great answers or advices for almost anything that related to vizslas!!! 8)

I agree on the bed, not too expensive. We got two for Elza (not expensive but nice ones) and we ended up putting them away cos she chewed a whole into one and ate the fluffs from the other. ??? Buy something that is a smooth simple material. We also got a few simple fleece blankets. That's what she's sleeping on now in her crate. Its easy to wash and dries fast. 
The nylabone is the best, we also got the ring too and she loves that. Some squeaky toys and rubber chewables also good. Just make sure its one of those that ok to swallow. 
Get a KONG too. It keeps them occupied and they have to use their brain so that helps tire them out. 

About the Vet. It was in our contract with the breeder that we have to take Elza to the Vet within 3 days of purchase for a checkup to make sure she's ok. She only got her first shots then, and the next one in 2 weeks. I'm not sure you're in the UK or not. I think here the pups get less shots than in the US (not 100% sure though). But if you have the date and the shots she got you can tell to your Vet and they know what's next. (they should  ) 

Definitely get some babygates, we have a good use of it. She can see us and we can see her when for some reason she can't come in to the rooms. For instance when you try to clean... :

Hope this helps! Good luck, not long now! 

Just a couple of pics Elza enjoying a flexi ring and a flexi bone. These are softer than the nylabone and help during teething. ;D


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome!

Our introduction of Aoife (Eva) to our cats went pretty well. First few hours we kept puppy behind french-doors, in view of the cats. Within a day, we allowed the cats in the room with puppy - but safely behind an exercise pen.

By the next day the cats had their free roam of the house - we still keep puppy under our control, but the cats haven't had any issues simply leaving when puppy comes into a room. We ALWAYS ensure cats are left with escape routes and comfort spaces. 

I doubt the cats will let her approach them until she calms-the-heck-down...around age...what? 24? 

Welcome!


----------



## LJones5 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you all so much, this is beyond helpful! I will definitely keep you updated and post pictures!!

Thank you again!!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Unfortunately, I cannot help with the cat situation but I can offer some advice on the other topics.

As far as when to take the pup to the vet for the first time- check with your breeder to see if they have a contract for you to sign which may offer guidance. For example, our breeder's contract stated we were to take the pup to the vet within 48 hours of picking him up. We got him on Saturday and took him on Monday just to have the vet look him over and make sure all of the vaccinations up to that point were given based on the records we received. We then took him back that following Saturday to get a round of shots. 

With regard to the dog bed- something relatively inexpensive with a zipper is best so you're able to take it apart and wash it! I would say you have should at least 2-3 because one will always be in the wash! We got 3 of the Animal Planet Striped beds from Kohls (http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/pet.../PRD~897667/Animal+Planet+Striped+Pet+Bed.jsp) which are cheap (you can get them for around $10 on sale), easy to clean, sturdy, and not horrible looking. Plus, they're nice and plush so our pup is comfy. We only ruined one when we tried to dry the fluff in the dryer- it basically melted. OOPS!

My suggestion for a "must have" toy would be a Kong Wobbler! (http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3882654) Our vet advised us that you can physically tire your pup out but you also need to try to mentally tire them out too or they could still be destructive. We have since started getting Haeden "puzzle" toys that hide food or treats and they have to work to get out. One of Haeden's favorites is the Wobbler- he has to knock it around to get it to spill food out. Not only does it keep them occupied for a while, they're using their brain and it makes them eat slower. They're fabulous! Definitely worth the $15-20. Nylabones are fabulous too, as are the regular kongs that you stuff.

These are all items we have used with our 3 month old pup that have worked fabulous so I thought I would pass the info along. Let me know if you have any questions! Enjoy your pup!!! They're such amazing little pups!


----------

